# Activ Flora substrate



## demonr6 (Feb 24, 2011)

Any thoughts on this? I saw a post that is fairly old and did not see any decisive yes/no on it. I have a low tech bookshelf tank that I am setting up. I have been searching for a substrate that would fit the look I am trying to achieve while still offering some sort of viable use of course. I saw this at the the local pet store and was curious if anyone has used it and has anything to say about it. I read the bag and of course it has all these claims, I want to get past the claims and get to the facts. This is my first planted tank. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Franco (Jun 25, 2010)

It depends on the type of ActivFlora. Each type is made out of a different material and has different grain sizes. I have the midnight black capping an NPT and it works awesome. It is pretty much crushed black lava rock. Plants root well in it and it doesn't show detritus. I think Caribsea has changed the name to Floramax but its the same products. 2 of them look like crushed brick and have larger grain size and another is just red lava rock.


----------

